# Space Pod WIP!



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Space Pod WIP............Completed!!!*

Finally have my Space Pod started. I cleaned off the interior detail to prep for the ParaGrafix PE set. The interior color was a judgement call..............I mixed MM Sand with a bit of MM Yellow..............it's pretty close to the screen caps I've seen.











I also have the TSDS exterior orange vinyl to finish this model. 

This has been a fun build so far.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

More work done. Thanks to _idMonster_, I have some photo references, but I'm still taking long license on some colors. I painted the basic color a mixture of MM sand and flat yellow. The beams are Metalizer buffing titanium. The PE panels are primed with Tamiya primer and painted Tamiya acrylic metallic blue.

The Paragrafix PE and decal set is worth its weight in gold! :thumbsup:

I shaved off all of the raised detail as per the set's instructions, and painted the plastic white behind the PE parts. The holes in the PE along with the decals really bring the panels to life. I *highly* recommend the Paragrafix kit to anyone seeking detail above and beyond the kit. 

I glued the PE panels using Gator's Grip acrylic hobby glue - it has enough tack and bite to grab PE parts, and it dries water clear............good stuff.

So far, this has been a very fun build............


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work.......:thumbsup: I haven't even started my Space Pod yet, too many other projects in front of it.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, teslabe!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

something that I found by accident, but highly recommend is to take your painted piece of etch and light run a file or emery board over the top surface.

if you have a light enough touch, it actually sands off the paint on the raised surfaces and gives your dials and whatnot a bare metal bezel around the lights


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking really good so far, Ace. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thats looking really sweet Ace :thumbsup:

Your right about Pauls pe sets they are worth their weight and more.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The rear bulkhead is basically finished....needs touchup. There are some rough gouges on the plastic that I'm going to ignore. This model will not be lighted and the flaws won't be seen when complete. It's my second workup kit in 18 years of absence. This one is just to hone chops and have fun.

Discoveries:

My eyes aren't what they used to be 18 years ago.........the fine detail tends to blur a bit and make some painting sheer adventure....................

My chops are a bit rusty.

Acrylic behaves and flows a bit differently from enamels 

But.............it's coming back to me a bit at a time and I'm having fun.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Awsome work so far!..cant wait to see the next lot of images.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Ace Airspeed said:


> The rear bulkhead is basically finished....needs touchup. There are some rough gouges on the plastic that I'm going to ignore. This model will not be lighted and the flaws won't be seen when complete. It's my second workup kit in 18 years of absence. This one is just to hone chops and have fun.
> 
> Discoveries:
> 
> ...


Same problem with eyes here. What I did was go out and buy a 3 power magnifying light. Cost around $50. Best investment ever. You can see so good and so close that all the flaws you see under the magnifier basically disappear when looking at the model normally. I've found I can do a lot better work than I ever could before, good eyes or not good eyes.

Also, a great set of jewelers files doesn't hurt to have either.

Looks good so far.
JC


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to have to order a new one and get Paul's photoetch kit this time around. Very nice build!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Discoveries:
> 
> My eyes aren't what they used to be 18 years ago.........the fine detail tends to blur a bit and make some painting sheer adventure....................


I hear you on that one! I finally got myself to the eye doctor a month or so and got reading glasses.

I also have one of those headband magnifiers and a set of jeweler's loops for the super-fine work. The jeweler's loops I got from Harbor Freight ($3 or $4) and they're fine, but I just bought a new headband magnifier for about $40 as the $10 set I got from HF were horrible.

Even with the "bad" eyes, you're build's looking super!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys. More progress - got the interiors walls together. My cats decided to play on my bench since I accidentally left the door open, so a couple of pieces of painted PE went to parts neverland.........























































I encountered some problems with the acrylics I airbrushed on the front instrument panel PE - I primed with Tamiya primer, shot the coat (thinned with Tamiya thinner), and the finish dried streaky with some areas flat, some gloss. So, I just cut my losses and shot a coat of Tamiya primer back on and called them done. Overall, the interior looks good, but there are several things that are lacking in my eyes. Perhaps I'll get those right when I build another space pod.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Your space pod is really turning out great!:thumbsup:
This is another kit i had better hurry up and snag before it's too late.
Please continue with the pics!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A lot of work and detailing has been done to your POD.Looks fantastic so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, folks. My concern now is the windows. There is only a very small track that they rest on, and I need them to be glued fairly securely so I can mask them off. I have watch crystal cement that dies fairly clear and it's a strong bond, so I might go with that.

I think I'm going to go with AlClad aluminum as the base color, and I have the TSDS vinyl orange panels to apply once I get this beast together and painted. I did a rough tape up of the hull, and there will be some seam work to do, but nothing really major.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

More work and a mile stone - the hull is together..........................

Scanner:

Painted MM Metalizer gun metal. I masked off the center viewing area before paint and filled it with Micro Kristal Klear to simulate a screen. I used the Paragrfix PE face plate.



















The hull.........................._ugghhhhh_..............

Moebius makes great models, but their instructions leave *much* to be desired. I wasn't sure if the windows assembled from the front or the rear of the hull front...they fit naturally from the rear and that's where they went with some watch crystal cement. I put the Paragrafix PE frames on the back of the windows.

This led to some serious fit problems with the front hull piece.....

The floor pan, back, sides, and top fit well. The front did not fit due to the windows contacting the interior pieces. *Lots* of cutting, pruning, shaving and a few choice curses later, I got it to fit well enough to glue.





































The seams are good enough for just some sanding and shaping in most spots, with a dab of putty here and there. I plan to prime the hull with Tamiya grey primer and shoot it with AlClad aluminum as the primary finish.

I have the TSDS orange vinyl upgrade kit, and I'll admit to having a few Maalox moments thinking about applying the panels..................but I'm not there yet and it's back to easy and simple with seams, primer and finish.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The scanner looks great with the additions. I built my pod pretty much out of the box with just the back steps and the inner hatch being scratch built. The photo etch makes the inner detail look MUCH more realistic.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paul's PE kit was worth every penny and more. There's a ton of exterior detail that it will do wonders with.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Really looking good. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice progress on this build. I've got one waiting in the wings myself, hopefully later this year.......Your interior details and paintwork REALLY came out nice! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Your space pod is looking really good. Whenever I see something like this it makes me want to pull my box out, open it, and get started. However the bench is already cluttered enough at the moment! But I think now that maybe it won't be far down the list and your write up will help with the build when the time comes. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I've Built Two Moebius Spacepods so far..With All the Trimmings.

One was featured In Hobby Merchandiser, which now belongs to a Client, The second, Frank at Moebius has, I handed it off to him at Chiller so he can take it to the shows Etc...Last Time I spoke to him, he said he had it in his Office!

Your Pod is comming out Great Mate!!Keep up the Good work:thumbsup: Agreed, Paul's Photo Etch Makes all the little details Pop(Just Like his kits for the J-2, Flying Sub, Seaviews..Etc..)

It's a great Little Kit And Like the big 39" Seaview, I need another for Myself!!As soon as the budget allows!

Great Post! I look forward to more Pics!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words!


More work...................primer and paint:

Filled the holes to keep paint intrusion down to a dull roar










Primed with Tamiya grey primer and shot with AlClad aluminum





































Coming very soon is the TSDS orange vinyl panels................Maalox moments included. 

The external piping and pieces have been test fitted. I want to paint them them different colors from the primary aluminum...............more Maalox moments coming with their seams.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

before you apply the vinyl.

get a spray bottle and put some soapy water in it.

spritz the surface of the model then apply the vinyl. the soapy water will allow you to reposition the vinyl should you not git it exactly in place the first time.

then take the edge of a credit card and squeegee out the bubbles and soapy water from under the vinyl. the soapy water will evaporate and the vinyl will dry in place


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's a very familiar technique I used years ago for applying 3M Scotchlite material to large panes of glass for producing in-camera, front-projection effects composites. The layer of soapy water applied to the glass allowed for precise positioning of the reflective material before fixing it into place. This was one of the processes used back in the "old' days of film compositing before the use of digital tools made it all but obsolete.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

You can also install the windows with elmers glue. It dries clear and if you screw up can just wash with water and start over. I've used it with varying success depending on the application, but it is safe.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I installed the windows with watch crystal cement. Its a stronger bond than white glue............I didn't want to risk popping out a window pulling masking tape.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The TSDS orange vinyl panels are on. To say that they were easy would be an untruth. They were, to be kind, *challenging*. The panels are cut almost to perfection..............almost. Getting them to bend around all of the angles was trying. I had to make several relief cuts to get them to lay down. 

I cut the front piece off at the top of the center window frame to allow ease of work. I still have some more burnishing and possible cutting to do once this initial application dries.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I don't think I want to mess with those vinyl panels.
I will stick to paint.
I don't like the gloss finish either.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I painted mine as well*..

*Z*


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Installed some exterior PE and other parts.

Here's the solar grill before and after:



















Some other PE on the front:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Front exterior parts on:










Close to being finished!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The silver color looks great.

The "radiator" (solar grill) is fantastic. It's about the best I've seen it assembled - clean build, good color, nice assembly with the kit spindles.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Paul. I painted the mount and rear face black. The grill is painted Metalizer "exhaust".


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Completed!!!!!!* 

This kit was challenging after an eighteen year layoff from building, but it was also major fun!  I relearned some important stuff, and learned a lot of new tricks. My firsts:

-First time doing the Future dip

-First major use of PE - thanks, Paul, your kit was wonderful! 

-First time using acrylic paints..........still figuring out the thinning for my airbrushes

-First use of AlClad - love it!

Here's the rushes. I'll take better pics outside soon:


Fusion Core - I was looking for a swirly blue "shut down" look:










Drilled out the RCS jets and took some serious liberties on the colors and decided to add a little bit of weathering on the RCS plume trails:



















Topside:










A peek inside:











Front:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet, like candy, Baby!! Super-nice, but greedy for more pics!!
Thanks for posting............


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks! 

I'll take some pics outside tomorrow after I get home from work.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Very nice build! Nice job with the vinyl, too. I'm looking forward to seeing the outdoor pics! No doubt here -- very well done indeed!

--Henry


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

very cool. great work.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll take some pics outside tomorrow after I get home from work.


Really nice! I just got a pod model and yours has inspired me!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Your thread has gotten to to unbox my Space Pod and get me and my son involved in building it. I've prepped the pieces for the photoetch and wash them down pretty good.

We're going to use your thread and couple of others here to help us build this kit.

I love the color scheme you went with. It really makes the model pop.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great job! Your colors came out great!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words!  I made a boatload of mistakes on the kit, but covered most fairly well, and I'm pretty happy with the build.

Outdoor shots:














































More next post.......


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job! Makes me want to get mine out and start it but I've too much else going on!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

More outdoor shots:

Fusion core - Tamiya clear blue overpainted with Tamiya metallic blue:










Landing gear - a little bit of mild weathering:










Periscope / View scope(?) - a little clear blue for the lens










This kit was a blast - very well engineered and well fitting. The only drawback was the directions - they're terrible. For those contemplating building a Pod, I cannot over recommend Paulbo's PE set - it adds lots of pop to the model. For those willing to tackle the vinyl panels, be patient and take your time.

Now, back to the stash for the next kit!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Nice job! Makes me want to get mine out and start it but I've too much else going on!


Darned straight - what are you doing reading this forum? Get back to work on the Flying Sub 

Ace - your Pod's turned out really nice! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> Nice job! Makes me want to get mine out and start it but I've too much else going on!


Miniature Sun,

Given the level of sheer skill you're showing us with your flying sub ground support build, I would *love* to see your rendition of the Space Pod.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Ace - your Pod's turned out really nice! Thanks for sharing the photos.


Thanks, Paul. I had a blast building it and I'm looking to ramp things up another notch with the next kit. I just have to choose one from the stash............


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Ace - 

Love this kit... I am just getting started on my own.. I received my PE parts and I have one question (pardon my ignorancehere)... What is the best paint, or painting method for the PE parts ?? Should I prime them first ?? 

Thanks for any insight..


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'd attach the brass to the plastic first then prime. I sprayed the Flying Sub interior with grey acrylic auto primer and it worked a treat.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I'd attach the brass to the plastic first then prime. I sprayed the Flying Sub interior with grey acrylic auto primer and it worked a treat.


Excellent idea.. Thanks ....

BTW - How is the build coming ??


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Larry,

I primed the PE, painted the parts individually, and then assembled them. It was easier to paint the panels different colors that way. The only exception was the solar collector, which I shot MM Metalizer directly on it.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there a particular primer that is better for PE use?


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a nice build! The Pod is my favorite Moebius kit so far, and they did an amazing job. Definitely a challenge to do but well worth it!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thank you, Chuck!



SCI-FI Larry said:


> Is there a particular primer that is better for PE use?


I used Tamiya white. It has a very smooth texture. You have to work with very light coats so you don't bury the detail.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Must be nice to realize yours is better than the filming miniature! Great job, my friend!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

